# Yeast Cleansing Program...Any Thoughts or Stories?



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

i went into my local nutrition store last week to pick up some Udo's Acidophilus and i noticed a few different programs for persons with IBS and Yeast issues. Then just yesterday, I did the typical thing while standing in line at the grocery store - picked up a magazine that talked about losing the weight around your abdomen area. i struggled my whole teenage years (and still to this day!) being a thin person, but never able to get rid of the flab on my stomach! no matter how hard ive tried to eat better and excercise, i just cant get rid of it. i almost look pregnant its so obvious.Anyway, the article spoke about women who struggle with weight in that area. a really high percentage have a yeast build up in the GI tract or throughout their bodies, thus coming in contact with recurrent yeast infections or gas, bloating, cramping, diarrhea...etc. i havent had many AWFUL yeast infections in my life (maybe 2?) but i think that i have always had more discharge than the average woman. every culture swab and pap have come back normal...but im wondering if because of the things im eating and ive got more yeast. i have no idea if any of this is making sense or not but thats why im here!im really interested in trying this yeast program...as ive always taken a probiotic (now learning that a lot of the drug store brands really dont do much for you) so ive splurged and bought the real good stuff. maybe this will help out...i dont know. ive been struggling with IBS-D for about 10 years now (i'm only 24!) and i really am open to try anything. if there are any of you that have tried these programs or have done a diet program with foods that fight yeast, id love to hear about them!thanks!


----------



## tc12346 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, I'm on the anti-candida diet. It is amazing. I've always had a pouch below my belly button even when I did exercise a lot. I started the diet cause of headaches/migraines, achy muscles, and more. Not only am I losing weight in the mid-section, all my illnesses are gone. Probably not 100% but every day it's getting better.about candida:www.candidacentral.comthe diet:www.candidadiet.comworks for me


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

wow! i am so excited to hear this! i figure that it cant hurt to try it...and hearing that even one other person is having positive results i might as well give it a try =)thank you!


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

tc12346 :i just took the candida test and just from my results it looks as if i have extreme candida growth in my body...yikes!thanks for the links...very much appreciated.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Me, too.







I always figured it to be so though.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone who is considering the diet do it! And stick to it even when you would do anything for chocolate spread on toast mmmm... Been on it three weeks, after feeling truly cr*p for 2 weeks, as you detox from all the yeast I am finally starting to see what it is like to feel 'normal.'


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

ahhh...im so excited! just need some money as it doesnt seem to be very inexpensive


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

What exactly is this program you are talking about? How much is it? It's interesting because a couple of days ago my boyfriend was looking on the internet for some reasons for IBS. He came across a site about candida and too much yeast in the stomach, but I didn't think too much of it because their advice was to pretty much just eat yogurt and water and then you'd go through a detox while your body is getting rid of the bad stuff. So what is it that you all bought, I'd rather do that then not eat anything


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

You have to do both together. You can take the supplements and not do the diet. Otherwise you are trying to kill the yeast with caprylic acid then feeding it with more sugar, and making it grow! I've cut out wheat, dairy, yeast(obviously) and all sugars including fruit. Then I take a probiotic, b vitamins, and caprylic acid twice a day. I also took milk thistle when I was having a bad detox. I think it's worth doing for a while if it has the potential to make you feel so much better.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

By the way mine isn't the strict candidia diet, it is similar, I was tested and have yeast growth but not candidia.


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Well, all I can say is my hat's off to all of you who can actually stick with this anti-candida diet. I looked at the www.candidadiet site (from one of the above posts) & saw the list of what you can't eat:sugar- all typesyeast productsrefined grainscured and smoked productsfermented productstea, coffee etc.cows milkfruitmushroomspeanutsGeez Louise, what's left? Vegetables, I guess and unprocessed meats & fish. Sounds a lot like the Atkin's diet.I'm afraid I gave up before I even tried it. Really, what is a typical day's diet for you?


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Breakfast: eggs and bacon or porridge with soya milk, or omlette Lunch: jacket potatoes with tuna or plain with salad, or chicken salad, Dinner: salmon with egg noodles and veg, or more potatoes, or chicken and rice. Snacks: I have soya yoggurt, nuts, plain crisps, ryvita, or oatcakes and houmous. Can eat most chinese take out, or sausage and chips, so not 100% healthy! I just know I can't keep living the way I have been, it's a small sacrifice to feel even a bit better. After 3 weeks I realise how awful I must've been feeling all the time.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

I've been wondering about a yeast infestation as well as parasites. My tummy is huge. It is better than it was a couple days ago, though. I can't seem to lose weight and lately I've sort of wrecked my diet so that isn't going to help. I get very red, raw areas under my breasts, my groin and in the fat folds under my tummy. I think that is from a yeast outbreak. Nothing seems to work at keeping it healed. I bath carefully and regularly in those areas. I know it isn't from poor hygiene.


----------



## Babe (Jul 7, 2004)

Sunny: Try baby diaper cream--I use the store brand of Desitin! I was getting the same thing and now I put on the cream after I have showered in the morning and don't have it at all any more.I was doing this anyway, but the last time I was in my dermitologist's office I noticed that he had a list of things on the wall to use for different kinds of skin problems and this was also what he recommended.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Could be a yeast thing in your gut too then, it can get everywhere when its bad.


----------



## 21438 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was very excited to read about this candida diet, before realising the diet is what my nutritionist put me on before I started testing other foods for signs of intolerance! To those who think they cannot do it, it's possible in the short term without going mad (I've been on it for a month at a time) but eating out is nearly impossible.Also, a question for 'loopy', I didn't think I could eat sausages as there is yeast extract in it...is it not the same as yeast? Please say it isn't as I'd love to eat sausages again! (No innuendo intended!)


----------

